# how fast can one trim a pound?



## meliska420 (Sep 17, 2010)

I was just curious how fast the 'average' person can trim a pound. I've had experience before, but it was a few years ago and with someone else. I was wondering if anyone had a general idea of how long it would take?


----------



## cpc (Sep 17, 2010)

it takes a long time, my buddies can do a pound in like 2-3 hours i think, i know one of takes 3, these are guys who've trimmed humboldt outdoor season every year though so there pretty good at it.


----------



## natelandros (Sep 18, 2010)

8 hrs solo if your good.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 18, 2010)

depends on the strain..... the flower to leaf ratio...... it could take has short has one hour to trim a pound or has long has 2-3... it all depends on leafiness, and how well you wanna manicure......... if a leaf is super sugary i leave that bad boy on there.....


----------



## meliska420 (Sep 18, 2010)

damn.... eight hours.. thanks for the tips guys!


----------



## Leothwyn (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah, it's 6-8 hours for me. I'm pretty thorough and careful though.


----------



## BluffinCali (Sep 18, 2010)

Easily takes a full days work to trim a pound, of course it depends on the quality of your manicuring skills but it takes longer than people think....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 19, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> Yeah, it's 6-8 hours for me. I'm pretty thorough and careful though.


damn maaan you must have alot of popcorn nuggets to trim or something


----------



## Banditt (Sep 19, 2010)

6 hours, including all the prep work/cleanup is about right for me.


----------



## Leothwyn (Sep 19, 2010)

theexpress said:


> damn maaan you must have alot of popcorn nuggets to trim or something


You're trimming a pound in an hour? I'd hate to see the kind of trim job you end up with. You're able to sell it?


----------



## Talrox (Sep 19, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> You're trimming a pound in an hour? I'd hate to see the kind of trim job you end up with. You're able to sell it?


 never grow to sell...
grow for the sake of growing then sell after that, growing for the sake of selling is wrong and gives bad names to growers who just want to be left alone.
also ever heard of a trim pro?


----------



## g0dl1ke (Sep 19, 2010)

Talrox said:


> never grow to sell...
> grow for the sake of growing then sell after that, growing for the sake of selling is wrong and gives bad names to growers who just want to be left alone.
> also ever heard of a trim pro?


Is this Trim Pro you speak of an automatic trimmer??? that chews on your nuggets while deleafing them??? lazy, thats the sorta thing someone who is all about profit and turnover does, where is the love as the black eyed peas sang...


----------



## oregon024 (Sep 19, 2010)

At first took a while now 3 oz an hr at least!


----------



## jimmy130380 (Sep 19, 2010)

3 of us trim 4 p in 4 hrs 
prep and clean up
but on the same day you gotta clean the grow room and get the next lot in
and get rid of the rwool and leaf
this takes me and a mate 4 hours
all up the big day takes 8 to 10 hrs
btw what do you guys do with your grow medium and unused leaf


----------



## meliska420 (Sep 19, 2010)

Wehn I worked a couple of years ago it was with my bf and we did a pound in probably about four hours (we were smoking and drinking while we were doing it too) so about six hours for one person is probably about right. It's a lot of work, but I guess it pays off in the end. A whole week of that and your in some easy cash


----------



## meliska420 (Sep 19, 2010)

"btw what do you guys do with your grow medium and unused leaf"------ Probably make hash out of it.


----------



## jimmy130380 (Sep 19, 2010)

I keep the trim from bud cuts
but the big fan leaves I dig a hole in the back garden
but the fucking rockwool 
ya can't dump it or burn it
and it's not sort of stuff ya want in your bin or hanging around in the garden
right now I gotta pay a dude to off it
pain in the ass


----------



## DankShasta (Sep 19, 2010)

jimmy130380 said:


> btw what do you guys do with your grow medium and unused leaf



The trim off 4P should make at least 35 grams of quality hash, then i would use the leaves even after that for oil, or fat extraction. i like to smoke hash, and i like to eat pot products as well. usually i can get a friend to help me trim by offering some of the hash as payment : P


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Sep 20, 2010)

If you're looking to trim a pound, expect ATLEAST a days work. If you are doing a quality job that will be appreciated by others, then it should take you longer. The Leaf to Flower Ratio on your plants will make a difference. Some nugs will be rock hard, frosted, with few leaves that come right off. Not everyone is this lucky tho, and chances are you will have lots of growth that needs to be trimmed down, or completely off. I would plan on 1 oz of dry cured bud per hour, per person trimming. Some strains or for those who can go thru it quick and still do a good job, 2 oz dry cured per hour. Which means 1 lb, you're easily talking between 8-16 hours.


----------



## Coyote1313 (Mar 11, 2016)

It depends to a large extent, on the size of the buds. 
Big buds take about half the time to trim as small buds.
You can trim a pound in six hours, but realistically you got to take some breaks, your fingers and back hurt.
So with breaks, it comes out to about eight hours. 
If it's all small buds that are a little wet, it could take 12 hours to trim a pound.


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 11, 2016)

Banditt said:


> 6 hours, including all the prep work/cleanup is about right for me.


About the same, I take as much leaf off as I can, takes around 6


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (Mar 13, 2016)

Took me and my guy around 10 hrs to trim and clean up 1.25 lbs. We were also watching movies and getting stoned. We're also relatively new.


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm surprised not many people have factored in the quality of the tools. Use the wrong scissors, and by the time you're 2 or 3 hours into it, your fingers are hurting, you've got blisters on the hands and fingers, and it starts to slow you down. Get a good pair of cutters, that fits the hand well and has the right spring tension, and time flies by a lot faster.


----------



## rolaand (Mar 18, 2016)

Yeah many hours but figure out a system and it goes well, 2 lbs takes me 5 days at 3-4 hrs per day at a relaxed pace.


----------



## AlGore (Mar 18, 2016)

theexpress said:


> depends on the strain..... the flower to leaf ratio...... it could take has short has one hour to trim a pound or has long has 2-3... it all depends on leafiness, and how well you wanna manicure......... if a leaf is super sugary i leave that bad boy on there.....


What he said. 

It takes me so fucking long. Especially now that I've been dry trimming. I'm way too picky when I trim. And I like to get the base of the sugar leave stem but not touch anything else, so wet trim is so much easier but leaving that stuff on for drying seems to help slow it down and keep the flavor better.


----------



## shhhmokey (Mar 29, 2016)

Depends how much i smoke before... and during trimming. I can get pretttyyy picky lmao


----------



## hexthat (Apr 2, 2016)

I see many outdoor grows trimmed with one of these, just let the leaf get sucked threw and as it spins around it trims.









jimmy130380 said:


> I keep the trim from bud cuts
> but the big fan leaves I dig a hole in the back garden
> but the fucking rockwool
> ya can't dump it or burn it
> ...


I almost fill up pots with old rockwool then put a layer of potting soil on top and feed them hydro nutrients, grows some pretty cool outdoor.


----------



## Sir72 (Apr 6, 2016)

All dam day easy


----------



## ChemPro (Apr 6, 2016)

8 hours seems about right


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Apr 6, 2016)

indoor id say I cold trim a quarter pound in hour 15 minutes. id say 5 to 6 hours if all i did was sit there and trim plant after plant.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Apr 6, 2016)

and it helps when your tops weigh 7 to 10 grams. guess I better post a pic now. these are only half way done


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## MrStickyScissors (Apr 6, 2016)

I will have clubs lined up to give me BJ's for this next month


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Apr 8, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> and it helps when your tops weigh 7 to 10 grams. guess I better post a pic now. these are only half way done


One more reason I lo-o-o-o-ve indica-dominat phenos!


----------



## ChemPro (Apr 8, 2016)

meliska420 said:


> "btw what do you guys do with your grow medium and unused leaf"------ Probably make hash out of it.


I turn it into kief. I get about 50 grams out of a 4x4 tent


----------



## jarvild (Apr 8, 2016)

Or 12, 1 ounce cola's


----------



## jarvild (Apr 8, 2016)

I actually find it relaxing to sit down and trim for a couple hours after work.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Apr 8, 2016)

I would highly recommend fiskars micro titanium 5 for heavy tool users. They are spring loaded almost perfectly to keep the finger cramps away and have a nice "hand tool" feel to it.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Apr 8, 2016)

jarvild said:


> I actually find it relaxing to sit down and trim for a couple hours after work.


Yea i like it too. Then im 6 pounds in and hating life


----------



## cindysid (Apr 8, 2016)

I am suffering with blisters right now because I couldn't find my good trimming shears. Just went and bought a new pair. Sewing scissors are no substitute! It took me about 4 hrs to trim 5 ozs with the sewing scissors...and my hands are really swollen.


----------



## ChemPro (Apr 8, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Yea i like it too. Then im 6 pounds in and hating life


I'm ashamed to say this, during my first grow I loved it. After about two years of growing now, come harvest time I'm like "fuuuuuck!" It's like a massive sink full of dirty dishes


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Apr 8, 2016)

ChemPro said:


> I'm ashamed to say this, during my first grow I loved it. After about two years of growing now, come harvest time I'm like "fuuuuuck!" It's like a massive sink full of dirty dishes


I pay people to do it. and that just eats into my pocket. 50 dollars a day lol im a cheap ass


----------



## hexthat (Apr 9, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I pay people to do it. and that just eats into my pocket. 50 dollars a day lol im a cheap ass


to be honest i wouldnt trim for you =]


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 9, 2016)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I pay people to do it. and that just eats into my pocket. 50 dollars a day lol im a cheap ass


You don't pay 50 bucks a day. Thats impossible.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Apr 9, 2016)

hexthat said:


> to be honest i wouldnt trim for you =]


most people wont. but I have a few that do


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Apr 9, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> You don't pay 50 bucks a day. Thats impossible.


yea the youngsters do it for that, plus they smoke and I order pizzas


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Apr 9, 2016)

people got love for me around here tho. probly could get it done for free


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Apr 9, 2016)

this female had me setup for a half p of heron and 6 months later or so for just 2 zips of purp, I had someone walk in her house while she was cooking eggs. hit her so hard she flung the eggs against the wall and started flopping on the ground. Thats just 2 zips


----------



## ChemPro (Apr 9, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> You don't pay 50 bucks a day. Thats impossible.


$50 tax free, plus give them some smaller popcorn buds rolled in kief and they will think they are ripping you off.


----------



## ChemPro (Apr 9, 2016)

Anyone ever try electric sheep shears to trim? Or electric scissors?


----------

